# New Archer form check



## Mnkylord (Jan 3, 2022)

Hey Guys! Super pumped to get into this sport! I got a bow for Christmas for hunting this fall (from my wife!), started practicing and fell in love. Where has Archery been my whole life?! Well I've been reading/watching everything
I can get my hands on, the nock on stuff, nuts and bolts guide (just wow man, you're level of dedication to helping archers is unreal!) and of course this forum. I've been muddling along myself so far, but I was hoping for some input from wiser sources! Thanks 👍


----------



## Chipalexander (Mar 30, 2017)

Congratulations on becoming and archer... Welcome to the club... Couple of things I see right away that you should consider. 1. Looks like you wrist strap is in a different location in the two pics. Second pic it looks to be too loose (further up on your hand?). I would re-adjust the wrist strap and make it tighter and more consistent location. Once you do you may need to slightly adjust the length of the release to get back to your anchor. 2. It appears that your bow shoulder/arm is expended quite a bit. This could be due to DL. I would shorten your DL so the back of the carbon shaft (when the nock goes in) is just in front of the curvature of your eye. Currently it's slightly past the curvature. This will allow you to relax your bow arm and not be so extended. Also giving you more bone on bone alignment for a steadier hold. 3. Your grip is different in the two pics as far as the fingers are concerned. Keep em' soft and curl three of them under, instead of putting them in the front of the riser. only need the index on the front.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Mnkylord said:


> Hey Guys! Super pumped to get into this sport! I got a bow for Christmas for hunting this fall (from my wife!), started practicing and fell in love. Where has Archery been my whole life?! Well I've been reading/watching everything
> I can get my hands on, the nock on stuff, nuts and bolts guide (just wow man, you're level of dedication to helping archers is unreal!) and of course this forum. I've been muddling along myself so far, but I was hoping for some input from wiser sources! Thanks 👍
> 
> View attachment 7541917












If you were wearing a wrist watch on the left wrist,
want the watch face parallel to the ground and ceiling.


----------



## Mnkylord (Jan 3, 2022)

Hey thanks for the advice! I'll work on the grip, and I have a better release coming tomorrow.


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

I would recommend a wrist strap too. You really don’t “grip” the bow. Just hold it. A wrist strap helps give you confidence to relax your bow hand. A properly positioned, relaxed bow hand as illustrated above will improve your shot.


----------

